# Welche Geberstange für Garmin GT52 Geber?



## Naish82 (31. März 2019)

Moin Leute,

Rechtzeitig zur neuen Saison wurde gestern mein Striker 7SV geliefert.
Der GT 52 ist ja relativ groß und schwer.
Da ich dass ganze mobil halten möchte, will ich den Geber an eine an den Spiegel klemmbare Geberstange montieren.
Hat zufällig jemand hier schon so eine Lösung und kann eine Geberstange empfehlen?
Achso, dass ganze kommt an eine Anka, es wird ausschließlich gerudert.

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## zokker (31. März 2019)

Da reicht jede ganz normal-preisige Geberstange aus dem Handel.
Anders sieht es natürlich aus wenn man mit 50 km/h durchs Wasser pflügt.


----------



## lazy (31. März 2019)

Der Humminbird Geber ist ähnlich groß und schwer. Hab mir dafür im Internet einen Glasheber (Alu) für 15 Euro gekauft und in der Mitte durchgesägt. Halterung  direkt dran geschraubt. Hält auf glatter Oberfläche am Heckspiegel bombenfest. Getestet bei Vollgas, kein Problem. An- und Abbau in Sekunden. Sollte das Gummi mal verschleißen hat man ja noch die andere Hälfte.


----------



## Hans52152 (13. April 2019)

In der Bucht gibt es diese Geberstange fürs Heck aus Aluprofil zum auseinanderziehen von 62-81cm.


----------



## Naish82 (14. April 2019)

Ja, die eBay Stange hatte ich auch schon auf meinem Tisch liegen. Ein Kumpel hat die auch, allerdings mit nem kleineren Geber.
Problem war, dass der Standard Halter vom GT52 da nicht an die Aufnahme passt und ich weder Zeit/Lust hatte mir einen zu bauen.
Außerdem sind die Kunststoffteile schon alle abgefallen beim auspacken.
Deine Lösung sieht aber gut aus.

Ich hab jetzt die EZ-Stange in VA vom Echolotzentrum mit Skrubbes Konsole.
Massive Geschichte!


----------

